# PRA SRRV Monitoring System



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

*



*


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Howard, Thanks for posting the interesting SRRV videos and information.
I'm 50+ and still working but have thought about getting my SRRV ahead of my actual retirement.
Are there any restrictions on having one but being out of the country for 6-12 months?


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

And whilst the PRA says travellers should or must have the travel pass, Ive had several out of country trips since this Travel pass was set up. Couple ocassions I obrained it correctly. Once I obtained it 45 days before flight and only later realised it should be 30 days. And twice I totally forgot. . Immigration has never asked me for it, although theres anecdotal stories of a SRRV traveller being requested for it. 
On return they wanted show of new immigration stamp, copy of passport bio page, copy of SRRV visa etc. I wrote to them and stated they had all that info so they replied ( and agreed it was all duplicate info ) that all I had to provide was the new arrival stamp and my SRRV number. Way easier. Not advocating that it shouldnt or neednt be done, just my personal experience.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I have heard that you can pay the $360 annual fee three years ahead. What happens if you miss your annual reporting, are there fines like with the spouse visa.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

They havent instituted the 3 year advance payment renewal YET... Their staff say hopefully will be re-introduced next year. I do hope so. 
If your card though has expired, then you cant exit the country/ or re-enter on the SRRV visa. no idea about spouse fine, thankfully dont have one of those !


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

HondaGuy said:


> Howard, Thanks for posting the interesting SRRV videos and information.
> I'm 50+ and still working but have thought about getting my SRRV ahead of my actual retirement.
> Are there any restrictions on having one but being out of the country for 6-12 months?


You must be in Philippines to apply for SRRV, and PRA holds onto the passport during the application process. You can ask for your passport back and leave anytime, but this ends the SRRV application process.

For me, from date of application until being granted the SRRV was 6 weeks and 1 day from date of application. I stayed in a lower cost hotel in Makati for almost 7 weeks.

You need a 2 month visa in your passport or else your application will not be accepted.

James Biron was my PRA paid SRRV helper, and I recommend him.

You do not lose your SRRV if you do not live or visit. James can renew the annual SRRV card for you without your being in Philippines. It will just cost a little more plus also the cost to mail the new card to you.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Howard, this is fantastic information, thank you for sharing!
I knew the SRRV took a while to process but I didnt realize it was 6+ weeks.
I was hoping it was 3-4 weeks and I could knock it out during a 1 month visit.
How did you get the 2 month visa? Did you apply for a longer tourist visa outside of the PI or get the 60 days on arrival at the airport?
Thanks!


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

HondaGuy,

This is where you learn from my mistakes.

I had read on the internet that SRRV takes 3 to 4 weeks.

If I had known,

1. I could have got up to 6 month tourist visa from the Philippines embassy for an excellent price. (My USA house is 20 miles from the White House).

2. At airport, immigration asked why I am here. I said for SRRV. He asked how long of a tourist visa I want. I said 1 month. I could have got longer.

3. I landed on Friday and went straight to James Biron's office. James says SRRV takes 4 to 6 weeks. Application will be rejected with just 1 month tourist visa. So, I rushed to get visa extension so my application can be submitted on Monday.

I took a taxi for 150 php to a shopping mall where BI office was on 5 or 6th floor. BI refused to extend my Visa because I just got it, and need to wait. I asked for supervisor who also said NO. I showed an extra copy of the SRRV application, and Biron's business card, and the supervisor extended my tourist Visa by almost 1 month.

Then I left the shopping mall, but there are no taxis. Taxi drivers think they can not make money when it is raining, so no taxis.

The trikes were still operating. The 3rd or 4th trike driver agreed to take me to my hotel, for 200 php, I told him the hotel address.

After driving 2 blocks the trike driver. asks me how to get to my hotel? I answer I do not know, I have been in the country only 5 hours. So he keeps driving. Behind him on his motorcycle is an elementary school age boy wearing goggles, looks cute. Maybe he can not afford baby sitter.

I see a policeman in a parked police car. I say "ask the policeman for directions". But the driver keeps driving and driving. Then we cross Ayala avenue. I say that's it, Ayala avenue, we are close, but the driver says nothing and keeps driving.

Before leaving USA I looked in goggle maps, and Ayala avenue is 1 block from the hotel street. Ayala avenue is big wide 4 to 6 lane road which is 1 block east of my hotel road.

Someone on this forum warned me that everyone who sees my face will think of just 1 thing. "How can I steal his money"

So now I am scared, thinking the driver is taking me to some secluded area to stick a knife in me and steal my money.

Eventually he stops, asks for 200 php, and leaves me in the rain, in the dark, and I am lost. My phone is dead, but has USA Sim card so is useless even if charged.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Then, I look around and see a tall building at the intersection.
The building is called "Tower 1" and there are 2 security guards.

The guards are kind, the older one says he will flag down a taxi for me,
but no taxis are ever driving by.

The guards try to get me a ride on "Grab" using their phones.
Grab is like Uber.
They list it on Grap, but no driver takes the job.
Because it is raining.

I get to sit in the building lobby.
I really want to get to my hotel.
The guard tells me where to walk to get a taxi.
It is less than 1/4 block away, but there are over 30 people waiting for taxis,
and there are no taxis.
At a coffee shop I find someone who can barely speak english who can not help me get a taxi or get to my hotel.
Sometimes I see a taxi, but it already has a passenger.
And there are 3 dozen people ahead of me in a non-line disorganized group who want a taxi.

So, I go back to "Tower 1".
The older guard gives me a little packet of crackers to eat.
I gave the receptionist Biron's phone number, to tell them where my hotel is.

I picked a hotel inside the building where Biron has his office.
That way I can see him without traveling.

The younger guard said after his working hours are finished he will help me.
Later he changed out of his uniform into regular clothes.
He walked using Google Maps to guide him while holding an umbrella.
I followed him carrying my umbrella.
I think it was a 1 km walk.
I offered him money (the price of a taxi), but he refused money.
He gave me his number in case I need any help in the future.
(I could never find "tower 1" because Makati has many "tower 1" buidings. Tower 1 only means there is a Tower 2 next to it. The hotel manager called his number, but it did not work.

This experience left me scared.
For 2 days I stayed in my hotel, and went across the street to ChowKing for all my meals.
ChowKing is sort of like our Kentucky Fried Chicken.
Then I got brave enough to walk around and discover all that Makati has to offer.

I purchased a Globe SIM card at 7-11 for around $1. Once a week I walked to Greenbelt Mall, Globe Store to buy 8GB of data (expires in 7 days) for around $2. I always kept a cell phone charger and cable in my pants pocket.

1. Get a 2 month visa
2. Always carry an umbrella
3. Get a Philippines SIM card as soon as possible - use Google Maps to find your way.
4. Always carry a phone charger and cable.
5. Keep your head on a swivel. Look around often when waiting at a light to cross the street. Beware of pickpockets. Keep wallet and credit cards in front pocket. Adding charging cable to the pocket makes it much harder for a pick pocket.
6. Always walk to where you want to go (if possible) because it might rain.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I did 2 Swift wire transfers from my usa bank a month before traveling.
One to a bank for the $20,000 SRRV deposit,
And another to a different bank to pay for the PRA fees.

I got the Swift transfer information my PRA website, and verified it with James Biron. Triple checked bank sending to correct bank, account, and information.

My bank has a Swift fee, it then goes to an intermediate bank which charges a fee, and Philippines banks charge a deposit fee. It's better to overpay a little rather than be 1 penny under the required deposit or fee.

I paid my bank to get me a few hundred dollars worth of Philippines Pesos. Not a good exchange rate, but needed it. Taxis are cash only. Most businesses in Makati take Visa, some are cash only.


----------

